# SSBBW's skin rash?



## Chuggernut (May 10, 2010)

While searching on the web for pics of SSBBW, I came across one of her totally nude (and NSFW, so I won't post the link), with her legs in the air. What was disturbing was these two large rashes on her upper inner thighs. The skin was rash-red with all sorts of spots all over, reminiscant of an abrasian. Both were mirror images of each other, and curved in shape, which makes me think it has something to do with her thighs rubbing together. I also saw this on another nude SSBBW pic. Can someone give me a medical insight?


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 11, 2010)

Part of being fat can include very oily skin, depending on genetics and in some cases diet. In some people, this can lead to sometimes getting inflamed pimples under the skin (sometimes even deep under). Especially when dealing with large rolls of flesh, the more that sweat collects between skin that rubs together, the more pimples you can get there. If you have a lot of these pimples, it can look like a red rash. This is especially prone to happen to younger women (late teens, early twenties, sometimes into the thirties) because we still have those same types of hormones in our bodies that help cause pimples at the onset of puberty. Especially places close to large sets of lymph nodes (like the genital area, neck, armpits, etc) can get these very bad because they're closest to the base points of the endocrine system. Pimples near there can get verrry badly inflamed, raised, and engorged with oil. 

Something else that can make this worse is rubbing your body down in oil. Sometimes it can help to switch to a light, water-based moisturizer instead. 

Then there is what I've heard to referred as "chub rub," wherein the thighs rub together, which can produce a very bad bit of chafing and heat rash. Once again, this can look like a really bad rash if it's not treated with medicated powder or prevented by wearing tights, shorts under skirts, pants, etc. Once you have a heat rash, anything else on top of that (like pimples) will look and feel much worse because of the heat and raw skin that's already there. 

These two problems can also interact with each other.... For example, chub rub leads to heat rash and lots of sweating, which cause pimples, which inflame the heat rash even more. It can be a vicious cycle. 

Me, I occasionally will get a very few on my thighs, but it's mostly under my arms where it's a problem (deodorant makes it worse, but god help me I'm never giving up my deodorant).


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

all of the above plus I have noticed having been big since my early teens I have some places that are now just discoloured :-/ and that isnt going to change weight or no weight


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 11, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> all of the above plus I have noticed having been big since my early teens I have some places that are now just discoloured :-/ and that isnt going to change weight or no weight



Yes, that too can be a side effect of them perpetually rubbing together. It's usually a dark, discolored area between the thighs. I also have that.


----------



## supersoup (May 11, 2010)

well. though it's "disturbing", i'll give you my insight as a giant fat woman myself.



i'm fat. really really fat. the bulk of my weight is my belly/ass, and my upper legs/thighs. i've always been built this way, thus my thighs have rubbed together for the 27 years i've been kicking around. that's a lot of friction, and my upper inner thighs are slightly darker than the rest of my legs. it's the one thing about my body that i used to dislike, but, i'm an SSBBW, so it's just part of the territory, and something i've come to embrace. and yes, as explained above, some women can have hormonal issues well into their adulthood that cause them to break out, get boils, etc...and since our thighs touch damn near most of the day, that's a great place for a break out! warm, not a lot of air, etc. this can happen to anyone, even thin people. i actually have an uncle that always has red inflamed skin, and usually big boils/pimples under his arms. he's thin, and in good shape actually, but he's a welder....spends 14 hours a day in his big welding suit sweating his ass off with his arms down...so his armpits always give him grief. this happens to a lot of fat people, and then again, there are some fatties that have no trouble at all with it. 

i have to say this...i hope if you ever are fortunate enough to be with an SSBBW, i hope you will come to a point where you wouldn't view her 'spots' or 'imperfections' as disturbing, because that's highly unkind. everyone comes with imperfections, whether it's darkened inner thighs, or a crude social sensibility. it happens.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 11, 2010)

I have to say this. Dark skin between your thighs, under your breasts, under your arms, in your folds and even around your neck can be a symptom of Insulin Resistance. FYI


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2010)

Single comment in order to not derail this thread:

I don't think there's anything wrong with you wondering about those things, especially if you've never had experience with a real live girl. 

However, the phrasing you used is insensitive and polarizing and I just think it's important that you realize that. For large women (and men, by the way, who also suffer from similar issues) who are already sensitive about issues like this, you've driven home the point by using a word like "disturbing". I just thought, since you're seeking knowledge and understanding, that you may want to know that part as well. 

The answers you've had here so far have been excellent, restrained, and helpful, and I commend those who took the time to educate and look beyond the language used to the crux of the question asked. Overall it's a discussion that could certainly prove useful to other readers on the boards - men and women alike.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> all of the above plus I have noticed having been big since my early teens I have some places that are now just discoloured :-/ and that isnt going to change weight or no weight


SpiritAngel--as Sandie mentioned, darkening of skin and discoloration could be a sign of insulin resistance, but is more often just a harmless condition called hyperpigmentation. It's very common on both thin and fat people in folds and areas that rub together.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 20, 2010)

" I have to say this. Dark skin between your thighs, under your breasts, under your arms, in your folds and even around your neck can be a symptom of Insulin Resistance. FYI "

Absolutely!

It's a red flag for sure. And the sooner you confirm or rule out insulin resistance, the better. Because if it's just benign skin discoloration then no harm, no foul. But if you are in fact insulin resistant to the degree that your skin is darkening like that, then you need to address the issue ASAP because insulin resistance isn't something you want to just let slide. I had that problem in several locations on my body and had been totally blown off by doctors who dismissed it as just a fat or "skin on skin" thing. Even the reproductive endocrinologist I initally saw for PCOS didn't take any notice of it. But, I found out on my first visit to the general endocrinologist I was referred to for my thyroid, that it was actually a sign that I had been insulin resistant for quite some time. And after I managed to get my IR under control, the discoloration faded. And it amazes me that nobody caught it but him. Not my GP, not my Ob/Gyn, not my dermatologist, and not even the reproductive endocrinologist. When it was a very visible warning sign right there out on the open.

Tracy


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> SpiritAngel--as Sandie mentioned, darkening of skin and discoloration could be a sign of insulin resistance, but is more often just a harmless condition called hyperpigmentation. It's very common on both thin and fat people in folds and areas that rub together.



I get tested for all that stuff at least 2-3 times are year, so its not insuline resistance, and I have been big since being a teenager, those places dont see a lot of sun ect so took it as being fairly normal and I dont have dark marks in all those places just a couple and they arnt that dark just discoloured, but next visit to my drs I will ask him about the insulin resistance thing just to double tripple check

hugs


----------

